
Dual-screen laptop on sale by Christmas - gibsonf1
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/6105506/Dual-screen-laptop-on-sale-by-Christmas.html
======
SwellJoe
I will now make a prediction that this will be a flop.

When you need multiple monitors, you're generally in a location where you can
have multiple _real_ monitors. Also, the screen real estate provided is still
much less than a single 30" monitor.

Finally, when I use a second monitor, I have one "main" monitor which is
directly in front of my keyboard and mouse, and the "secondary" off to the
side. The centered arrangement here seems just uncomfortable.

